# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  أَحِبكَ رَجَبِي

## دموع الوحدة

*قَطَرَاتُ حِبرٌ مُتَسَاقِطَة*
*هُنا*
*فِي أيَّامِ حَبِيبِي رَجَب المُرجّب..* 
*لِ أَروَاحِكم التِي أُحِبها*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*تَتَراقصُ شَرايِن قَلبِي*
*فَرحَا ,,*
*تَتَاميَل هُنا هُناك / يُمنَة يُسرَى*
*قَد أَقَبَل حَبِيبِي..*
*رَجَبِي !!*
*مُرتَبطٌ أَنتَ بِي رُوحِيا وَقلِبيا*
*أَقبَلت بِجمَالِ رُوحِك*
*سَاحِبا مَعكَ أَذيّال الأربِعاء !!!*
*لِ ترِيح ذَاكَ الجَسد* 
*الذِي أهلِكَت*
*فَقَارتُ هَيكَلهُ العَظمِي من شِدة التَعب*
*وضَعُفَ إِرسَالُ الإِشَارَة فِي سَيّالاتِي العَصبيّية !!*
*كُدتُ أُموت سُقمَا رَجَبي ..*
*ولَكنِي اليَوم الأرِبعاء..*
*أغفو عَلى صَفحات الأموَاجِ المُتهَاديَة علَى غيَوم السَماء !!!*
*لِ أنتَشلَ ألَم* 
*الألكَانَات*
*والهَندسة الفَراغيّة*
*وأسمَاء الهُرمونَات التي كَرهتههَا وبشدة !!*
*أزيحُها جميعَها لأنعم* 
*بحُلمُيِ الطُفولِي الذِي بطَله أنتَ !!*
*فَلتَكن بِقربِي*
*ولِ تَكونُوا أنتُم أيضَا بالقُرب*

*1-7-1430هـ*

*مُبارَكٌ عَليكُم مولِد جَدي بَاقِر العِلم*

----------


## كبرياء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ..!*
*كلمآت .. تشد الأنتبآه بعفويتهآ الطآهرهـ ..* 
*سلم جودك ..* 
*ومبآرك عليك اليوم ..~*
*سي يووو ..!*
*كبريآء*

----------


## أمل وألم

كلمات غايه في الروعة
تسلم يمينك
مبارك عليكم الشهر

----------


## دموع الوحدة

صور[/URL] 
*كَالطَيرِ الكَسيْرِ الجَناحَينِ* 
*الذِي ولِدَ مَشلُول حوَاس التَحرّكِ*
*قَلبَه فَاقِدٌ لِذةَ الهَوى !!*
*لذةَ مُرَاقَصةِ حُبَيْباتُ السَماءِ* 
*وتَغذِية أَنسِجتهِ بالسكَاكِر القِطنَية*
*التِي تَلعبُ على صَفحَاتٍ*
*كسَاها الإله بِطَيف الزُرقَة !!*
*هُنَاك يحُلّق قَلبِي مخلفاً جّسدِي الثَقيِل ورائَه !!*
*هُناك تُحملِق عَينَيْ بالدويرةِ البَيضاء !!!*
*فَترحَل لِتتركَ محِجريهَا !!*
*هُناك حَيثُ كَان البَينُ بينَنَا !!*
*قُبلَة على خدِك والجَبيْن يَاقَمري!!*
*أشتَاقُك !!*
*كُل الذِي كَان سَاكِنا دَاخلِي*
*سَرقتَه مِني حِينَما رَسمتَ الإبتِسام*
*عَلَى طُفولَةِ قلبِي*
*فَ لِم لا تَسرُقني لأَعِيش*
*وحدِي معَك يَا قَمَري!!*
*قَد طالَ بِي الإنتظَار ..**أفرِح قَلبِي وَتسَابَق مَع الأيام لِتتألق فِي سَماء*
*رَجَبيْ المُظلِمة فَلا نور لَها إلا نوركَ*
*تسَابق مَع الأيام لترسُمَ لوحَتك* 
*فِي بؤبؤ عيِنَيْ المسرُوقِتَيْن*
*^_^* 
*2-رجب-1430هـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*كِبْرِياء*
*أَمل وَ ألَم*

*أحببتُ تَواجدَكم*
*شُكرًا لِذرّات الحُروف*
*التِي سَكن التَشجيع بِداخلها*

*كُونا بالقُرب*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*مَسكتُ فُرشتِي والألوَان*
*ورسمتُ بالعذُوبة والإتقان !* 
*كائن غلب عليه الذل والهوان ,,*
*!!*
*لكن .. في داخله قمر منذ يامكان ..*
*ملك في هيبته ,, سلطان في جمال وقوفه,,*
*أمير على مملكته,,*
*تحتار فيه الأقلام* 
*أتترك عملها وتثير في الهواء غبار الهيام*
*أم تتركه جلالته فتخسره وتُلام !!* 
*بكل الألوان هو متشكل*
*أخضر ,, أحمر ,, أصفر*
*وأيضا بلون الرمان*
*يسكن ,, قريبا من أعنان السماء*
*ويعيش,, على الأملاح والماء*
*ويكبر,, وهو في عزة ورخاء*
*يترعرع في كنفِ النواة والغشاء* 
*هل عرفتموه؟!* 
*إنه حبيبي التفاح ^_^* 
*أشعر ببعض الطفولة فيها*
*3-رجب -1430هـ*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 


على أثر الغيوم.....تشكلت لي لوحات من أحساسكِ...... 

وفي قلب السماء..نبضت نجمة وفائكِ وحبك.... 


سيبقى بصري شاخصاً......نحو سحائب ودادك.... 


يرسم معكِ على وجه القمر......!!حكاياتكِ مع رجب المُرجب 


غاليتي دموع الوحدة.....!! 
ابدعتي في كل كلمة رصفتها على ساحل قلبك..... 

سلم نبضكِ ...وسلم قلمكِ المُختلف.... 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*أَيا بَحرُ اللّقاءِ خُذني ,,*
*وعَلَى الغيُوم المُنعَكسة على تلاطِمِ أمواجِك*
*قُدْنِي..*
*إلَى جَزيرَة الأمانيِ سُرْنِي ,,*
*وعَلى مقْعَدِ الأَمل أجلِسنيِ ..*
*وبِجوَارِ سَيدِي إترُكنِي..*
*أَهديهِ ما أهُديتَني..*
*صَدفةً تَسألُ ؟!*
*هَل تُحِبني !!!؟*
*,,*
*4-رجب-1430هـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*دمعة على السطور*
*خَجِل حِبري والمحبرة ,,*
*من حروفٍ هي كـ الجوهرة,,*
*تشجع قلمي وتُجبره,,*
*على الكتابة وعلى البعثرة ..*
*سلمتي أختي على الكلام الجميل*
*وأنرتي صفحتي*
*كوني بالقرب أخية*

*دموع الوحدة*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*ها أنَا !!!*
*وَقَد ثَارَت كُل أعَصَابِي ..*
*فِي أي عَصرٍ أنا فِي أيِّ دّهرٍ أنَا*
*هَل فِي زمَان الإنتِقَام عِشت,,*
*أم عَهد هدرِ الدِّماءِ سَكنت !!*
*كَم فَقدتُ اليَوم*
*وَكم سأفقِد غدا ؟؟**بَكيت فَظنوا أنّنِي القَاتل*
*صَرخت فظَنّوا أنّنِي الفَاعل*
*لطَمتُ رَميتُ نَفسي عَني أستَنشقُ آخَر الدمَاء*
*فَأَعِيشُ بَين أحَضانِ الدِماء لِلذَكرَى !!*
*ولَكن مَاذَا فَعلُوا..*
*كبّلوا صِغرَ يَدي بِمَوتِ الأحَاسِيس*
*وزجَّ بِي فِي رَمسِ السِجن!!*

*5-رجب-1430هـ*
*لم أستطع وضعها بالأمس*
*ولَكنّي كَتبتُها فِي قَاعة الإختبار بعدّ إنتهائِي*
*^_^*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*اليَومُ قَد حُرِّرتُ أَنا*
*خَرَجتُ مِن تلكَ القَاعةِ اللعَيِنة كَرهتُها كَثِيرا*
*وَكرهتُ طَاقَِتِي التِي تمتَصها كُل يَوم*
*كَمصَاصّي الدِّمَاء*
*أولَئِك الذِين يَعيِشون عَلى سَفكِ الدِماء*
*هِي تَعيِشُ علَى قَتلِ طَاقتِي*
*خَرجتُ مِنها غَيرُ مودعَة*
*لأنّ الزَمن سيُجبرنِي أن أعود لَها العَام القَادِم* 
*وإن أختَِلف المَكان*
*خَرجتُ ونَثَرتُ الحُروف التِي هَشمت عقلِي*
*فِي القَاعه علّه يَفِيها مؤونَةٌ لِلعَامِ القَادم*
*6-رجب-1430هـ*
*خلصت واخيرااااااا*
*^_^*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*هواء,,*
*هواء,,*
*هواء,,*
*فَقَط أَسَتنشِقُ هَواء..*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*آهِ يَا آلِهة الغُبَار*
*آهِ يا آلهة النقَاء* 
*لِم كُلّ هَذا,,*
*أراق لَكُما الإبتِعاد!!*
*وَاحدةٌ في نبتون وأُخرَى فِي عُطارِد*
*وأتبَاعكُما قَد عَشِقوا بَعضَهُم البَعض*
*حَتّى صَار الغُبَار ذَائِبا فِي أحضَانِ الهَواء*
*فَتَصِل ال "أَنا"*
*لِ حَدّ الإِختِنَاق*
*حدّ المَوت*
*حدّ الفَناء*
*فَتُقَبّل المَدَارَات التِي جَمعتكُما*
*تجعَلُ من زُحَل مَحبُوبَها*
*والزُهَرَة رَفِيقَها*
*والمرّيخ صَاحِبها الذِي تشتَكي له*
*ونَورَانيّة الشَمس*
*وأملاح المَطَر التِي لا وُجودَ لَها*
*غِذَاء الزَهرَة التِي إتخَذت مبِيتها*
*كُوخ البَكاء*
*المبُنيّ فِي كَأسِ الزَهرة*
*فَتصبِح هِي غِذاءُ الجَسد*
*ويَبقَى غِذاءُ الرُوح أمِل رجعتِكما*
*ويَبكِي*
*الغِذاءُ الرئَوي فِراق أتَباعِكُما*
*ويَفرحُ*
*إنِتفَاخ النَسِيج الإسفَنجي مِن جَدِيد* 
*7-رجب-1430هـ*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

لازالت أوراقكِ خضراء نظرة.......!!

اجعليها مُثبتة في عنق الاغصان مُتشبثه بموقع الجذور...!!

لكيلا تسقط أوراقكِ المنقوشة بحبر الذكرى....

حمداً لله...انهيتم الامتحان بعون الكريم ...
اتمنى أن نسعد ونستبشر بنتائجكم الموفقة..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين وبحق هذا الشهر العظيم..


دموع الوحدة...لازلتُ قطعة من حُلم ...ألوذ بفي أوراقكم...
فسلمتِ وسلم قلمكِ الخيالي المزدوج والواقعي الممزوج بألوان الحلم...

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*سَيلٌ مِن الكَدَمات*
*إِنهَارَ عَلى الإِحمِرَار !!*
*صَفعَات مُتَتَالِية ,, جَعلَتهُ يَبكي طِفلَه الرَضيِع*
*المُتعَطشِ للكَائِن المُسمَى** بالأُم*
*صَفعَاتٌ متتَالِية,, جَعَلته كـ أَورَاق السِنديان تَلطُم* 
*فِرَاقَ مُغذِّيها*
*صَفعَات متَتَاليَة,, أهدَت السَلام لَه* 
*فرَدّ عَليهَا " وعَليكُم السَلام الذِي لاْ أَشْعر به" !!*
*وَيحكَ قَلبِي أَلا تَمل ضَعفك!!*
*..*
*أَلا يَجري فِي عُروقِك سِوى*
*هِيمجلُوبِين الضُعف!!*
*أَأصبَحت كُريَات الدَم البيضَاء ,,هِي ضَيفك الثَقيلِ*
*الذِي لَم تَستطَع أَرِيكتكَ حمَلِهِ لثِقله..*
*أَأصبَحت كُرَيات الدَم البَيضَاء ,,هِي العَار الذِي سَترْتَ وَجهكَ بالغِشَاء لأَجله!!*
*أَأصبَحت كُرَيات الدَم البَيضَاء ,,هِيَ الهَم والأَلم والعَذَاب*
*الذِي قّتلتَ أحَاسِيسك لتِحيه !!*

*ثَكلتكَ ال " أنا"*
*ثَكَلتكَ ال " أنا"*
*ثَكَلتكَ ال " أنا"*
*لاْ أستَطيع تحَمّل ضَعفك..**8-رجب-1430هـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> لازالت أوراقكِ خضراء نظرة.......!! 
> اجعليها مُثبتة في عنق الاغصان مُتشبثه بموقع الجذور...!! 
> لكيلا تسقط أوراقكِ المنقوشة بحبر الذكرى....
> *أرَاهَا تخضَر يَوم تَتَراقَص فِيه العُروق مَع المَسَامَات*
> *ولَكنهَا عَشِقَت اللون الأَصفَر تُتعِبني فِي تغيِره*
> حمداً لله...انهيتم الامتحان بعون الكريم ...
> اتمنى أن نسعد ونستبشر بنتائجكم الموفقة..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين وبحق هذا الشهر العظيم..
> ...



 *شُكرًا لهَذهِ الرُوح المتَابعة التِي سَكن الجَمال أرجَائها*
 :embarrest: 

*وَردَة حُبٍ وشُكر*
*لِمتابَعتكِ أُخَيّة*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*حَتَّى الدُمَى,,*
*مَلَّت الإِنتِظَار..**أَلا يَرأَفُ بِي عِزرَائِيل ويُرجِعك!!*
*تَباً لِلوَجع الذِي أَفتَك بِروحِك دُون رُوحِي..*
*9-رجب-1430هـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

** 

*كَالطِفل الصَغير,,*
*الذِي تُعطى اللِعبةُ لِيَده .. لِيتَوقف عَن البُكاء..*
*أََنا أُعطَى جُرعَة الفَرح ,,*
*لِأنسَِى أَثر أَصَابِع الحَياة*
*التِي جُسَدّت بِكف من الأَلم!!*
*كَفَى يَادُنيا كَفى !!*
*أَلا تَشبَعِي أَكلَ لَحمِي المَيت!!**يَوم وُلِدتُ قَبّلتِي جَبِينِي فَرَحا..*
*أَلبَستِنِي سَلاسِل اللُؤلُؤ ..*
*ونَيَّمتِني فِي أَحضَانِ مِن حَريِر..*
*تَمسَحِي كُلّ دَمعَةِ بِصَفِيحة مِن ذّهب..*
*وَتُعَالِجين الجُروح بِأَورَاقِ الوُرود..**فَجأة كَبِرت..*
*وَأَِضِفتَني فِي قَاموسِ أَحقَادِك ..*
*لِمَ يَا دُنيَا* *قَالَت والدُموع فِي عينَيهَا*
*"دِستِيني بِقدمكِ"**وَظلَّت عَلامَةُ التَّعجب*
*تَرسُم عَلامة الإِستِفهَام فَوق رَأسِي*
*لَم يَكُ مِني إلا أَن ضَمَمْتُ لُعبَتِي*
*عَلّها تُفسِر لِي مَاذَا حَدث*
*أو تُلهِيني*
*كَما فَعلت فِي صِغَري*
*10-رجب-1430هـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

***بَدأتُ بتَطريز الرُوح بِخيُوط الليلِيك,,*
*هُنَاك عَلى سَرير وِلادَتِي..*
*فِي ذَاتِ اليَوم مُشوش الرؤيَةِ,,*
*وَعَطرتُها بِسرَادقِ المِسك,,*
*وشَكلتُها بما أَحبَبتِي رُؤيَته..*
*لأَضعَها فِي حُقنَةِ الحُبِّ وَتَبادِل الأَروَاح!!**وأُحقَنُ أَنا وَأنتِي بِها يَومَ وِلدنَا..*

*11-رجب-1430هـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

[IMG]http://mustafamsy.***********/الامام%20علي%20ع.jpg[/IMG] 

*سَلامٌ عَلى الروحِ التِي رَضعتُ خَمرةَ حُبّها,,*
*سَلامٌ عَلى الرُوحِ الِتي سَجد القَلبُ لَها وإتّخَذَ مِحرَاب العِشق ,,مَكَانٍ مُناجاةِ المَحبُوب..*
*سَلامٌ عَلى الرُوحِ المُشتقَة حُروفِها من إِسم ال "إله"**يااااااه يَا آلِهة الهَوى..*
*مَا بَالُ عَبلَة عَشِقت عَنتر!!*
*مَا بَال لَيلى عَشِقت قَيس!!*
*مَا بَالهُم تَركوا شِعرَهم وحُروفِ الغَزل,,*
*تَضّم حُروفٍ غَيرَ حُروف مَولاي المُقَدسة..*
*ياااااه يَا شَجر يااااه يَا حَجَر يااااه يَابَشر*
*عَينٌ خَجِلة..*
*لامٌ مُغَرمة..*
*يَاء فَرِحة مُستَبشِرة,,* 
*جَمِيعَهم تَراقَصوا بِخَجل لِمَولد جَديِ "عَلي" المُرتَضى*
*وَمن لا يَفرحُ بِولادةِ الكَرار حَبيبِي وسَيدِي وَمولاي*
*عَليٌ هو*
*مُرتَضى هو*
*كَرار هو*
*حَيدرٌ هو*
*أميري وأمير نَاسي وَأَمير خَلقُ الله أَجمَعيِن*
*مَابالِك حُروفِي وَاقِفة بِبَابِ النَّجف !!*
*إدخَلِي يَا حُروف إِدخُلِي* 
*أَوصِلي سَلااااااااااااااااااامِي,,*
*لِمَحبُوبِي شَارِكِي تِلكَ الأَروَاح*
*المُتَبارِكة بِمَولِد دَاحِي البَاب*
*إِدخُلِي واحكِي لَهم*
*عَن وِلادتِي التِي كَانت بِصرخَة مِن والدَتي*
*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعَليِ*
*إدخُلي واحكِي لَهم عَن أَجمَل كَلِمة نَطقتُها*
*يَاااااااااااااااااااااااااعَلي*
*إدخُلِي وإحكِي لَهم عَمن مصَائِبي التِي تَزول عندَ قَول*
*يَااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعَلي*
*إدخُلِي وإحكِي لَهم عَن حَفِيدة فَارِس خَيبَر العَاشِقة لِجدّها*
*عَــــــــــلي* 

*قَلمِي بَسِيط لا يَصِل لِمقَام جَدّي لَيَصف مَحبّته له*
*فَما فِي القَلب كَبِير لا يَستَطيع قَلمي تَجسِيده وكِتابَته* 
*12-رجب-1430هـ*
*مُتبَاركِين بِمولِد جدّي دَاحي البَاب (ع)*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الصور كل ما ارفعها من موقع ماتظهر في المشاركة* 
*رغم انها في المنتديات الثانية ظاهره عندي*
*المشكلة في المنتدى او .....*

 

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*كَفَاكِ يَاقُلوب خَوفَا!!*
*أَتُرى يُكتَب البَين بَينَنا؟؟**آآآآآهٍ لِلخَوفِ الذِي أَصبَحت* *وَظِيفَته,,*
* قَبض قَلبِي ..*

*13-رجب-1430هـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

** 

*مُحلّقة بَعيداً هُناكَ فِي اللانِهاية*
*أُسَابقُ طُيورَ النَّورسِ وَجَمالِها*
*عَلى بَحرِ الأَمانِ*
*أُسَابِقهَا عَلى مَا كَانَ لِي بالأَمس,,*
*ومَا يَكونُ اليَوم..*
*ومَاسَيكونُ غَداً..**وَماذَا,,*
*كَالطِفل الصَغير..*
*الذِي إعتَلى وَجهَه الحُزن,,*
*فَأخفَاه وأغرَقه بَين رِجلَيه..*
*والطُيور تَرسِم مَجالَ الدَوائِر فَوقَه..*
*تَصرُخ..*
*فِعلٌ نَاقِص فِعلٌ ناقِص فِعلٌ ناقِص!!*

*14-رجب-1430هـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*سَلامٌ عِليكِ يَا........*
*كُلَّ الدُموع تَوقَفت,,*
*إِنحَنت وإبتَسَمت..**تَتسَابق .. تَتراقَص ,,*
*تَلعب بِفرح !!*
*صَوتُ النَّاي يُعزَف..*
*وأَحبَالُه الصَوتِيّة يَجرِي فِيها دَم السَعادَة!!**تَمسُك يَديِ وَتُرحِب بِي ,,*
*تَنطق!!*
*"أَحبَبناكِ يَا ...*
*فَلم نَستِع فِرَاقِك .. لَم نَستَطع البُعدَ عنكِ*
*بَكَينا لأنكِ تَشتَعلِ فَرَحا مِن حُفرَةِ الأَمل !!*
*فَقرّرَت كُل أَصواتِ السَعادة أَن تُمسِك يَدكِ*
*وتُزِف لكِ أحلَى أَلحَانِ الأَمل*
*لِتَحُلَّ مَكانِ الوَجع الذِي سَكن فِيك طَويلا..*
*لَكِن*
*بَقِي صَوت لَا يُريدُ العَزف لَكِ يَا.........*
*فَحُكِم عَليِه* 
*بِالفَناء!!"..**15-رجب-1430هـ*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

نظرتُ لعقارب الساعة كيف تسبقني...وتريد سرقتي حتى من أجمل الصفحات واقربها لقلبي...

عاندتها...ولم يكن العناد من طبعي......!!! ولكن لأجل رجبي عاندتها....ولأجل إمامي علي عاندتها...ولأجل صاحبة هذه الحديقة الغناء أصررتُ على عنادي وإياها...

فقد أطالت سرقتي ....وبعدي عن هاهنا...



واليوم جئتُ بأحرفي الخجلة ...أفرش بتلات إعجابي على درب أوراقك......

كل حرف كان له وقعه المُبهر على قلب دمعة ...

حبيبتي ..أرى أن مسألة التحميل قد حُلّت ولله الحمد >>>اعلم جئتُ متأخرة ...


واصلي...وأنا أُرافقكِ هنا ..بإذن الكريم ...



امممم سأترك بعضاً من بعضي هنا.....

متى تنتهي أُحجية الألم....التي باتت تزهق لها كل روح.....!!



سلمتِ وسلم قلمكِ ودام محفوفاً بآيات الرحمن والصلاة والسلام على خير الأنام وآله الطاهرين..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دموع الوحدة

** 

*عُيونُ السَّماء تَرقَبنيِ,,*
*تُحوطُ بأَذُرعِها مَا سُميَ* 
*بِجسدِي..*
*تَلعَبُ بِزُرقَتها مَع جُنون الطِفلَة المُتبَقي,,*
*جَذلانةُ فَرِحة..**إِلا أَنّ الأَرض تَأبَى ذَلِك,,*
*وَمن شَوهُوا الأَرض..*
*أَبوا ذَلِك أَيضَا!!!**تَصرَخ فِي السَّماءِ هَاتِ مَعشُوقَتِي..*
*أَجعلَتنِي مَعشُوقَتها !!!*
*تَرمِس لَها:*
*" أَنَا مَن قَبلتُ جَبينَها حَال الوِلادة ,, أرضَعتُها أزرَقِي وأخضَري وَأعَطيتهُا الـ حب الوَليد حَال الكِبَر,,*
*أُسَلِّمُ عَلى الرِسغ وأَمشاطِ الأَصَابِع فأَلتَهِمُها بِالشَوقِ حَال البُعد ,,*
*كَفنتُها بالأوكسِجين لِأغطّي تَعري الرِئَتين..*
*أَسمَيتُها بِمَن سُمّيت فِي السَّمواتِ قَبل الأَراضِين..*
*أَتلُومِي مَراسِيل عِشقِي عِندَ النُّطوق!!"*
*إِبتَسَمت السَّماء قَائِلة:*
*" أَحبَبتُها وأَحبَتنِي,,*
*أَهَديتُها نُورًأ يُؤنِسهَا حَال الوِحدة مُتدَلّي مِن ألوَان زُرقَتي,,*
*فَأهدَتنِي الجَمَال الذيِ جُسِّدَ فِي رَاوئِع الرُوح..*
*لَاعَبتُها حِين إنشِغَالكِ فَسَهرت طُولَ الليّالِي بِعرضِها*
*تَتأمل فِي مَاحبَاني بِه إله الجَمالِ من نِعمة جّل وَعلا..*
*كَفكَفتُ الدَّمُوع التِي تَحرقُ جَمالَ الخَدِّ فِي سَرامِد الأَيَّام*
*فَظلّت تَجمعُ مَاسَقطَ مِن الرَّبابِ فِي قَارسِ الشِّتاء* 
*يَا إلَه يُوسُف أَحبَبتُ هَذهِ الطِفلَة وَها أَنا أرجِعها لِمن ادّعت بأَنّها عَشِقَتها*
*وَمن يَهيِم فِي شَخص يَهبه السَعادة*
*فَلا تُدمِعي عَين صَغيِرتِي "* 
*16-رجب-1430هـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*دمعة على السطور لي عودة*
*لتعقيب على ردك*
*أفتك بي النعاس :p*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## الفجر 110

سيدتي "دموع الوحدة " 


كُفيِ فما عدت اقوى على اللحاق ب" النون والقلم وما يسطرون" 


الان وبالامس وغدا زاد اعجابي بالمرأة اديبة وكاتبة  


لا بد لي عودة لافي حقك فقد تسمرت احرفي الان امام ابداع لوحاتك الفتية  


سلام على نبضات فكرك النير في احرف اناملك العذبة

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*الجِسدُ يَفنَى ...*
*والإِنتِظار يَبْقَى حيّاً,,**أَشتَاق لِلبُرهَةِ التِي أُقَبِّلُ فِيها*
*قَبرُك يَاجَلالَة الإِنتِظار..*

*16-رجب-1430هـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*I'm just girl remmber*
*the bast ..*
*all the sweeting or crying*
*bast..*
*I'm just girl who stay all my freinds who help me, love me and like me and they go to fly in the world and leave me only..*
*I'm just girl want ti fly with thim*
*don't leave me*
*don't leave me*
*don't leave me**17ـ رجب ـ1430هـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*عذرا انشغلت بالكورس*
*قليلا فلم أستطع وضعها في وقتها*
*وضعتها اليوم*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> نظرتُ لعقارب الساعة كيف تسبقني...وتريد سرقتي حتى من أجمل الصفحات واقربها لقلبي... 
> عاندتها...ولم يكن العناد من طبعي......!!! ولكن لأجل رجبي عاندتها....ولأجل إمامي علي عاندتها...ولأجل صاحبة هذه الحديقة الغناء أصررتُ على عنادي وإياها... 
> فقد أطالت سرقتي ....وبعدي عن هاهنا... 
>  *  لا تعليق*
> *أأجرمت حروفي أيضا وجلبت لكِ العِناد* 
> *لا عليكِ* 
> *سأعاقبها  مارأيك تقترحي علي العقاب*  
> ...



 *وسلمت مشرفتنا الغالية*
*كل ورود القرنفل لكِ*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> سيدتي "دموع الوحدة "
> 
> 
> كُفيِ فما عدت اقوى على اللحاق ب" النون والقلم وما يسطرون"
> *آآآآه يا أخي آآآه*
> *أيكف القلم قبلت قدميه ولم يراف لحالي*
> *صرخت بوجهه قف ولم يقف*
> *بكيت انتحبت ولى ببصره بعيدا عني*
> *لم يكن مني الا اتخاذ العنف صاحبا لي*
> ...



 *وسلام على الروح التِي هطلت بالمِطرقة والمسامير* 
*ونقشت الابتسامة على هذه الصفحات*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*هُناك على كأسِ العُلى*
*أَسكنُ*
*أطمَح*
*أُقبِل جَمال الكأسِ*
*هُناك إتِركونِي*

*أَنا مِن النَجاح وَهو مِني*
*حَفرت قِطع اسمِي على قوة اخشابه*
*سَلِم الكاس الذِي احتضنني*
*ويحتضنني*
*واهداني مستقبل الاحتضان*

*18-رجب-1430هـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*اليوم 
قررت أخذ اجازة من الكتابة اصفي عقلي
احساسي يقوول اني قلمي صاير ضعيف هالايام
وبعد
عندي واجبات الدنيا اليوم كل ميس عاطيتنا قد الدنيا واجبات
ماكان تونا ثاني يوم الله المعين
يللا ان شاء الله نصير جوليا روبرتز في زمانها

دعواتكم
نلتقي غدا

برب*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

**


*مَع السَلامة أَيّها يَاعَامِي السَادِس عَشر...*
*وَأَهلاً بِك يَا عَامِي السَابِع عَشر..* 
*أُشعِلت الشَمعَة السَابِعة عَشَر..*
*وَأشَعَلوها لِي زَهراتِ حياتِي ..*
*أحِبكُم كَثِيرا يَامَن سُميِتُم بـ "رَفيقَاتِ دَربِي"*
*مُنذ نَيفٌ مِن الأَعوام أَطلقتُ أولَى صَرخاتِي*
*لَحنتُ بِبكائِي حياة مَن حَولِي*
*وَأسعدتُ بِقَطراتِ دُموعِي دُنيَا مَن حَولِي*
*أُحِبكُم جَميعَا*
*أُحبِكم حَولِي*
*أُحب مفَاجآتِكم لِي*
*أُحِبّكم*
*أُحبّكُم* 
*20-رجب-1430هـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

[IMG]http://spaghetti.***********/ca7.jpg[/IMG]






*لأروَاحِكم التِي تَهطُل هُنا*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*When the people want cry, The butterfllies say " don't craying just give us your hands to fly away"*
*21-رجب-1430هـ*

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

~ يعطيك ربي العافيه ~ْْ~

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*مَددتُ يَدِي لِأَمسك مُحِيطَات القَمَر..*
*أَدخَلتُها لِأعمَاق ذَاكَ البِئر الذِي ابتَلع يُوسُف لِبضع مِن الزَمانِ..*
*أَخرَجتُها كَما أخرِج مَن وِجد نِصفُ الجَمَالُ فِيه..*
*لَكِني لَم أجِدهَا فَقد ابتِلّت حَد الغَرق!!!* 
*22-رجب-1430هـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
أعتذر عن عدم قدرتي على الاكمال..
لا يتسنى لي تصفح النت ولا يتسنى لي وقت للكتابة
فالسموحة كل السموحة منكم احبتي..
أشكر الغاليين الذين تابعوا وعلقوا على كتاباتي
وانتقدوني شكرا لكم جميعا شكرا

تحياتي
دموع الوحدة*

----------


## رنيم الحب

أين أنــــــــــــــــــا ..؟؟
وأين كنت..!! 
لم ..لم أتجول في حرووفك .. !! 

بات خيالي يسرح في كلماتك 
ياله من عقـــــــــل يتفجر ابداعــــــآآ ..!!
أستهوتني عباراتك لدرجة تجاهلت فيها الزمن 
فلم أشعر الا بدقات الساعه معلنه توجهي للفراش 
الا أنني لم أكترث لذلك .. 
فحرفي عــــــــــاااجز عن وصف هذاالقلم المبدع 
فلتغمــرينا بفيض عطاءك 
فلازلناا متعطشون للمزيد .. 
وبشووق كبير لذلك .. 

فليحفظك المولى ويرعــــــــــــــــااك .. 
تحيااتي القلبية .. 
.×.رنيــ االحب ـــم.×.

----------


## علي pt

*يا لروعة هذا الطرح ..*

*وكل جديده روعة ،،*

*لكن يؤسفني ان أرى هذا الديوان الجميل لايكتمل ..*

*اتمنى اكماله عند اتساع وقتكم / ولو قضاءا ..*

*اقصد وإن انتهى رجب ..*
*يمكن تكون كتابتكم وحروفكم محفوظة على الورق .. فإن كان ذلك*
*فنتمنى انزاله عند تفرغكم لذلك*

*والله يوفقكم بدراستكم*
*ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته*

----------


## أموله

~!! 

راق لي موضوعك الجميـل 

تستحقي تقييم !!

~!!

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> أين أنــــــــــــــــــا ..؟؟
> 
> وأين كنت..!! 
> لم ..لم أتجول في حرووفك .. !!  
> بات خيالي يسرح في كلماتك 
> ياله من عقـــــــــل يتفجر ابداعــــــآآ ..!!
> أستهوتني عباراتك لدرجة تجاهلت فيها الزمن 
> فلم أشعر الا بدقات الساعه معلنه توجهي للفراش 
> الا أنني لم أكترث لذلك .. 
> ...



  :embarrest: 
*أخجلني الإطراء حَد الإعجاب رُبما يوصف هَكذا*
*وكل حروفي اسف لانها توقفت لم تَستطع الإكمال لِضيق دقات الساعه التي اعلنت وقت نومك هي لا تسمح لحروفي بالكتابة*
*ربما تُكمل ايامُ الشهر هنا*
*لا اعلم* 
*دعي اللحظات تقرر والوقت يوقع على القرار*
*وقلمي فقط يرضخ لهم بصمت*

*سلة قرنفل لغاليتي*
*رنيم الحب*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *يا لروعة هذا الطرح ..*
> 
> *وكل جديده روعة ،،* 
> *لكن يؤسفني ان أرى هذا الديوان الجميل لايكتمل ..* 
> *اتمنى اكماله عند اتساع وقتكم / ولو قضاءا ..* 
> *اقصد وإن انتهى رجب ..*
> *يمكن تكون كتابتكم وحروفكم محفوظة على الورق .. فإن كان ذلك*
> *فنتمنى انزاله عند تفرغكم لذلك* 
> *والله يوفقكم بدراستكم*
> ...



*الروح الهاطلة هنا محملة بالروعه لذلك ترى بساطة الطرح رائعا*
*أتمنى اخي ان اكمله انتهيت من مشاغلي تقريبا* 
*انتهت الدورة منذ اسبوع قلت لنفسي ساكلمه*
*ولكن اجد قلمي غير قادر على الطرح* 
*بالعامي*
*حتى جملة مو قادرة اكتب كلمات متفرقة مو عارفة كيف اجمعها*
*تصير لي كذا فترة بعدين اكتب شيء قوي فخليه على راحته لين يستعيد نشاطه من جديد :)*
*أحببت التشجيع كثيرا شكرا لاهتمامك أخي وان شاء الله يكتمل*
*دعواتك لنا* 

*سيل من عبارات الشكر*
*+*
*زهره ليليك*

*لك أخي*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> ~!! 
> 
> راق لي موضوعك الجميـل 
> 
> تستحقي تقييم !!
> 
> ~!!



 :embarrest: 
 :embarrest: 
كلمات متواضعة فقط..
سعيدة لأنها نالت الإعجاب

فل ونرجس 
لكِ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد...

توقفـ عقلي عن التفكير لمدة لااعلم بها 
يدي انقبضت خوفاً من تراجع الكلماتـ
اذهلتني حروف عطرهـ لامست اسم الوصي علي
حتى أقرا وأقرا ماكتبـ هنا من أحرفــ ورديهـ 
جميل هذا الطرح بل أجمــــــــــل هذهـ الصفحهـ التي ملأت حلو الكلامـ
فسُلمتِـ وسَلِمتـ يداكِ ع رقي أحُرفكِ
بانتظار مزيدكِـ المجنون 
تقبلي عذب التواجدـ

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد...
> 
> توقفـ عقلي عن التفكير لمدة لااعلم بها 
> يدي انقبضت خوفاً من تراجع الكلماتـ
> اذهلتني حروف عطرهـ لامست اسم الوصي علي
> حتى أقرا وأقرا ماكتبـ هنا من أحرفــ ورديهـ 
> جميل هذا الطرح بل أجمــــــــــل هذهـ الصفحهـ التي ملأت حلو الكلامـ
> فسُلمتِـ وسَلِمتـ يداكِ ع رقي أحُرفكِ
> بانتظار مزيدكِـ المجنون 
> تقبلي عذب التواجدـ



 العزيزة
شذى الزهراء
قد طاطات حروف الأنا رؤسها
لـ عذوبة الكلمات 
المنقوشة على راحت متصفحها

سلمتِ وَسلمت كلماتكِ مشرفتنا


باقة ورد معطرة 
لجمالكِ

----------


## الفجر 110

يا ايها الساكن في بئر يوسف الصديق سلاماً سلاما

هنيئاً لجمالك الآخاذ بطول المكوث فقد ناجاك ربك 

ما كان للذئب ان يأكلك  وما كان للذنب ان يركبك 

القي قميصك على وجهي ليرتد ببصري حديدا

فالخطايا اثقلت ظهري 

اعفو عنا يا ايها المبدع بقطرات حبر " دموع وحدتك " في بئرك النبوي 

لقد أضأت الظلام باحرفك 

الف شكر لرحى محبرتك ايتها السيدة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

دمـوع !
لمـاذا تأخرتِ !
فـ 17 رجب يوم الميلـآد !! 
مبدعة بحِق انتي وباذخة بالجَمال !
كرستال لروحك الرجّبية !
همسة : أذوب عشقاً في رجّب

----------

